# Modest little setup



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

Most of this seems fit for purpose. The GCP is nine bar but otherwise stock. The slightly too big (for one) jug has gone in a drawer while I concentrate on the espresso. The tamper could be a better fit, only 58.0 mm, but my channelling isn't at the edges so can't blame that. The cloth lives there so when others knock the (left loose) portafilter off it has a soft landing. The J-max is grinding 13-14g in 25s or so and seems to be doing a good job, but I have much to learn...

As you see, coffee had taken precedence over tiling the kitchen


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@bbstrikesagain Does the mirror stay clean 😉


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes it does! Had only one nasty sqirty dump when I decided to try to dial from the course end... otherwise no spurts and looking decent, but still pouring a bit quick.

Wrestling with the odd random channel or two mid puck, which is happening less since I backed off the tamping, causing me to grind finer, but now I'm getting pucks stick to the showers screen.

Medium roast bean, a challenge for a beginner?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Tiling is over-rated anyway 👍


----------



## ddwaltz90 (Sep 13, 2021)

Looks decent and squeaky clean love it!!!!


----------



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

That's quite possibly the largest shot mirror I've seen! My Jx pro was pretty consistent for me, hopefully the max will serve you well


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

AlanSky said:


> That's quite possibly the largest shot mirror I've seen! My Jx pro was pretty consistent for me, hopefully the max will serve you well


 The "shot" mirror was reclaimed from a bathroom I ripped out. There were two more, but I only kept one. It's not as big as it looks, wide-angle and all that.

The max is doing fine. Now I'm dosing 9 or 18-18.5g and typically grinding in 20 to 40s. Nice espresso, no channelling, nice pucks and a practically clean shower screen


----------

